# Neuer Rechner



## quakich09 (19. Januar 2008)

Möchte mir gern ein neuen Rechner zusammen basteln

ich arbeite mit 3ds max, after effects ,real flow  usw.

ich habe leider keine ahnung von der hardware ,ich habe mir damals vor ca 1 jahr folgendes zusammen gebastelt und er läuft aber ich komme langsam an grenzen ,

ASUS K8N-DRE mit 2 Opteron 252

8 gb ram 1 er riegel

Nvidia quadro fx4500 wegen dell 30 zoll

ich bin damit sehr zufrieden aber wie schon gesagt ,es reicht nicht mehr

habe mir irgendwas von intel vorgestellt ,ich weis nicht ob das geht aber so zwei quadcore auf ein board?  mit 16 gb ram?

die grafikkarte muss noch ein weilchen reichen ,die war einfach zu teuer

könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben?
ich möchte es selbst zusammen bauen

lieben gruß


----------



## Psylo (19. Januar 2008)

Hi, schöne Workstation hast du da.
Darf man mal fragen welches OS du nutzt?
Hast du das System echt erst vor einem jahr gekauft? Weil die CPUs sind ja noch Singlecore.
Wie genau definierst du zu langsam?
Wieviel willst bzw. kannst du ausgeben?
Also die Quadro würde ich auch behalten, dann nen Intel Quadcore und beim Board muss ich mal schauen obs da welche gibt die 16GB Ram ünterstützen.

MfG Psylo


----------



## quakich09 (19. Januar 2008)

der läuft auf windows 64, 
na und 2 mal quad macht das sinn ? 

meine preisvorstellung sind so 1 bis 1,5


----------



## Psylo (19. Januar 2008)

Ob 2 mal Quad Sinn macht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen aber dann müsstest du schon zu den Xeons greifen.
Ich hatte jetzt ein Board gefunden was 16GB Ram aufnehmen könnte, allerdings müsste man dann 4x4GB Riegel haben und diese habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Ich denke ein großer Quad mit 4x ~2,8 Ghz sollte dir schon einen gewaltigen unterschied beim Rendern bringen, aber ob es das normale arbeiten flüssiger macht weiss ich nicht.
Dafür lassen sich die Intels ganz gut übertakten und so könntest du auch noch einiges an Mehrleistung rausholen. Evtl wäre auch der neue Phenom von AMD eine Überlegung wert wenn er denn in Max und Co schneller sein sollte als der  Intel Quad.
Wird dein Ram laut Task-Manager voll ausgelastet?
Du könntest dir noch nen Gigabyte I-Ram holen (oder 2). Da kannst du dann 4GB DDR1 Ram draufhauen und diesen z.B. für die Auslagerungsdatei von z.B. Max nehmen. Somit könntest du dann auch deinen alten Ram weiter verwenden.

Wenn ich heute Abend mal Zeit finde, dann schaue ich mal was es so für Xeon Boards für 2 CPUs gibt.

MfG Psylo


----------



## quakich09 (19. Januar 2008)

ja na klar möchte ich xeons haben  da gibt es ja quad von ,so ca 450  das stück,ich glaube 4 mal 2,66 oder so 

was den ram angeht ist er eigendlich überlasstet,ich habe immer  viele apli.gleichzeitig offen um schneller zu arbeiten

danke für die mühe


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mich mal reinhängen darf: Intel bringt am 29.1. 2008 neue CPUs raus. Darunter auch ein paar schöne Quadcores. Die bleiben schön kühl dank 24nm Fertigung und neuer Wolfdale Architektur. Der Vorteil der Phenoms soll nicht überragend sein. Manchmal sind sie ein bisschen schneller und manchmal ein bisschen langsamer... es nimmt sich nicht viel. Natürlich werden Programme, die die Architektur der Phenoms ausnutzen (eben die Tatsache, dass die CPUs direkt untereinander kommunizieren können) entsprechend schneller laufen aber meines Wissens gibts sowas noch nicht.

Die neuen Intels kann man sich übrigens schon ansehen. Zum Beispiel unter alternate.de


----------



## fluessig (19. Januar 2008)

Zur Frage ob zwei Quads Sinn machen: Beim Rendern auf jeden Fall! Selbst Blender kann beim Rendern in 8 Threads geteilt werden. Das hieße ein Thread pro Prozessor und damit optimale Auslastung (3DSMax steht dem mit Sicherheit in nichts nach!). Und die Zeitersparnis beim Rendern ist gewaltig.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Januar 2008)

Dafür muss das System selbst diese Kerne unterstützen. Dies ist bei Gnu/Linux kein Problem (bis zu 255 *g*) bei WIndows allerdings von der Lizenz abhängig.

Natürlich musst du ein neues Board kaufen und kannst wahrscheinlich keinen Core 2 Quad nutzen, da es für diese keine Boards mit 2 Sockeln gibt. Allerdings gibt es ja Xeons mit Penryn und 45nm


----------



## fluessig (19. Januar 2008)

XP x64 unterstützt ja 2 Multicore Prozessoren. Für den Fall also ok.


----------



## Chaddy (20. Januar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mich mal reinhängen darf: Intel bringt am 29.1. 2008 neue CPUs raus. Darunter auch ein paar schöne Quadcores. Die bleiben schön kühl dank 24nm Fertigung und neuer Wolfdale Architektur. Der Vorteil der Phenoms soll nicht überragend sein. Manchmal sind sie ein bisschen schneller und manchmal ein bisschen langsamer... es nimmt sich nicht viel. Natürlich werden Programme, die die Architektur der Phenoms ausnutzen (eben die Tatsache, dass die CPUs direkt untereinander kommunizieren können) entsprechend schneller laufen aber meines Wissens gibts sowas noch nicht.
> 
> Die neuen Intels kann man sich übrigens schon ansehen. Zum Beispiel unter alternate.de



Du redest ein wenig Unsinn.

Es gibt zwei neue Kerne, die von Intel diesen Monat auf den Markt gebracht werden:

Auf der einen Seite die Zweikern-Prozessoren (Dualcore) mit Wolfdale-Kern.
Auf der anderen Seite die Vierkern-Prozessoren (Quadcore) mit Penryn-Kern.

Gemeinsam haben beide u. a., dass sie in der neuen 45nm-Bauweise gefertigt werden (nicht 24nm).

Von der Geschwindigkeit her sind sie wieder, wie ihre Vorgänger auch den AMD-Konkurrekten überlegen. Da hilft auch speziell angepasste Software nicht viel. Und sie haben auch wieder ein ähnlich gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis wie die Vorgänger.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

h... natürlich. Zu wenig später Stunde hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen. Natürlich meinte ich 45nm. Ich werd das auch mal oben korrigieren damit sich hier kein falsches Wissen verbreitet 

Kriegst nen Bienchen x)


----------



## Psylo (20. Januar 2008)

@quakich09
Die Frage ist ja ob du unbedingt 2 Quadcores haben möchtest oder ob du dich auch mit einem zufrieden geben würdest.

Schaue mal dir mal die folgende Seite an und lade dir mal den Benchmark runter den die da genutzt haben. Dann kannst du einfach mal schauen was dein System bringt und was ein Quadcore bringen würde.
http://www.tecchannel.de/server/prozessoren/1729228/index12.html

Wenn man auf Xeons setzt, dann brauch man glaube auch anderen Ram, nämlich FB-Dimm welcher mehr Strom verbraucht und auch teurer ist als normaler DDR2.
Wie findest du die Sache mit dem Gigabyte I-Ram?

MfG Psylo


----------



## Chaddy (21. Januar 2008)

Chaddy hat gesagt.:


> Du redest ein wenig Unsinn.
> 
> Es gibt zwei neue Kerne, die von Intel diesen Monat auf den Markt gebracht werden:
> 
> ...



Also, bevor man mir Unwissen nachsagt, korrigiere ich mich mal lieber selber.  Die neuen Quadcores heißen weder Wolfdale, noch Penryn, sondern Yorkfield. Die Penryns sind nämlich die neuen Core 2 Duos für Notebooks.


----------

